# Job



## rbcbob (Feb 12, 2012)

When my pastor announced that he would be starting a series on Job a few months ago some wondered if this was going to be a downer. After 20 sermons we realize how edifying Job is for Christians. Here is a sample from tonight!

Eliphaz Rejects Job's Defense - SermonAudio.com


----------



## ADKing (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been preaching through Job for about two and a half years now and love it. There is so much edification in a book that too many people think is just despressing. I hope you are all blessed by your pastor's series!


----------

